# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  modern folk music

## ira

anyone out there writing folky tunes. share a link or download. just finished writing a good old leftist folky environmental tune. what fun!

recorded a coupla others, so i'll be the first to share.
go to: nossongs@agreatserver.com click on the image to enter, and under original tunes, check out
a pretty good town
and 
between the drops


post your own, would love to hear em.

ira
ps- i know the post topic heading doesn't say folk, but i didn't really want to put it under the rock/folk rock section so this seemed like the best place.

----------


## ira

screwed up again,
its nossongs.agreatserver.com
come on you closet writers- share your stuff!

----------


## Tennessee Jed

Enjoyed your songs - I always like listening to GDTRFB whether it's the Dead, Woody or someone else. It's also one of my favorites to play.

----------


## ira

thanks jed!

----------


## clopez

I just released a cd, Down By The Drowning Creek, of all original folk songs and ballads, mostly set in 1860's Georgia (Andersonville prison) and Virginia City, Nevada. There's one song up (no mando) as an mp3 at 

www.christianlopez.com

There'll be more clips up soon. Lots of cross-tuned fiddle, OT banjo, mando, slide, etc.

----------


## Jon Hall

Check out the original songs at Steve Hartz's web site
www.mysteryridge.com
Great mandolin, mandola, mandocello and mando bass

Albums are: "Crooked, Steep and Rocky" and "By the Muddy Angelina"

----------


## ira

hey christian,
couldn't get to any of your tunes- liked the site though!

----------


## clopez

hey ira, there's an mp3 at the bottom of the page. you have to scroll to see it...
I'm still working on converting the clips of the other tunes...
Christian

----------


## ira

c, just listened. great tune. (hey, no mando that i could hear at least). really creative. a calm, yet powerful song. i'm jealous.

----------


## Hoyt

Ira,

How Cool!

Excellent original songs. #Im listening to Norwegian Wood now  its a killer.

What are you recording with  recorder, mics? #It sounds very good.

Not sure our stuff is "folk", but its at least garbage band. #Theres some mando, dola and octave on many songs.

www.mpsquared.com/woody

Im going to listen to your version of Honky Tonk Woman now.

Thanks for sharing the music. #Let us know when you add songs.My Webpage

----------


## ira

hey hoyt, 
definitely eclectic with some songs certainly vibing a modern folk bent.
my favs- fairy tale town, my way home, tell me where to begin (prob my fav of the favs) and catch a ride. great stuff. that here comes sunshine (thought it was going to be the dead song) was reminiscent of the eagles- quite cool.

thanks for your nice words on our tunes -i love the norwegian wood myself-tried for the sitary feel on the mando solo(hope you liked honky tonk as well-no mando, but some decent harp on it). we love to do our own takes on cover tunes, that are sometimes rooted in the original and sometimes take it elsewhere. we are about 1/2 done with recording for our cd-all orig. but still try to rec. a few covers for folks to hear. our live page is down but had lots of fun stuff. i'd love to hear your take on the original stuff that is on the page- everything from balads to comedy in the folk vein.

not sure exactly what we use to record. my partner set up a mini studio in his house and we use mics but i don't know what kind, and he puts it through something and then into the computer. i can find out for you. did it sound ok? should we be using something else in your opinion. always looking for input.
thanks again for the comments and for the fun tunes!

peace,
ira

----------


## Hoyt

Ira,

Honky Tonk is outstanding. #Really dig the harp, man.

I think your cover songs are almost originals. #I really dislike trying to recreate someone elses song note-for-note. #Seems like such a waste of time practicing someone elses music (note-for-note) when you can create something fresh like you guys have. #

I also like the way you guys let the tape roll a bit before some of your songs.

Like somebody says before Dont Think Twice # Music Supposed to be Fun. #You guys got it.

Some more good harp on that song too. #Thats one of my favorite Dylan songs  nice version.

Thanks for the comments on our stuff. #This is a cool world where you can record songs and stick them on the web for people to listen. #

By the way, Im still smiling/laughing from listening to 6 foot 2". #Every song youve posted is very good.

Check back later. #Hoyt

----------


## ira

thanks- yeah at 5'4 (at least on my liscense) and a partner standing tall at 5'6 on a good day, that song came out in one stream of consciousness. with the presong rap and the rap between stanzas, it usually takes 7+ minutes live and is a hoot with the audience generally singing along with the chorus about 1/2 way through. at first we didn't think the recording was clean enough- its pretty sloppy and overplayed at times, but folks who have seen us said they like how it sounded on the recording. 

yeah, the music is fun comment came when we were getting a bit tired of recording and my partner got a little bit testy, so i tried to remind him that its supposed to be fun. the rolled tape just seemed right with some tunes. thanks again for your comments dude, glad we could give you a smile.

keep making the great music.

ira

----------


## ira

btw- 6'2 was recorded together in one take with both of us singing and playing, rather than as seperate sections that we could play with, in order to give it the live and dynamic feel.

----------


## clopez

ira - thanks for the kind words. There actually is a mando chop down in the mix...
btw, your version of Norwegian Wood is fabulous. Lotsa fun there. And 6'2" is a great song. You're a helluva singer.
Christian

----------


## Hoyt

Christian,

Somehow I missed your original post. #Just listened to your song and I've got to say it's very good. #The dobro, guitar and vocal are outstanding. #Got to like those hanging songs, especially new originals on the theme.

As a fellow Georgian, I've been to Andersonville several times (I'm actually old enough to have been imprisoned there) -- good pick for a setting for some of your songs. Can't go there without feeling the angst and utter desperation -- the prison is pretty bad too.

I downloaded Spring Day cause I'm going to listen to it several more times. #When I get home, I'll order the CD.

If your and Ira's work are any indication of what's out there in terms of interesting music, this could be very good thread to follow. 

Im going to create a playlist from you guys  and hopefully others to come. #This beats anything on commercial radio and most commercial music nowadays.

Thanks, Hoyt # My Webpage

----------


## ira

christian and hoyt-you guys are too kind. 

christian-
though there are many who see us that like the songs i sing when i sing em, thats the first time i've seen/heard anyone say that i was a helluva singer after listening to my growling. i'll treasure that post!

hoyt- i second your opinion, and hope there will be others to come. i can't imagine that with all of the members on the cafe, that we 3 are the only ones doing folk-tinged original tunes. come on folks- chime in and let us hear!!!

----------


## clopez

Hoyt -
I'm so glad you liked the song! It's my favorite on the cd. 

I went to your band's page and saw the cd - I tried to download the songs but kept getting this message: 
"This content has been shared by multiple users on multiple machines and cannot proceed with further migration."

Where in Georgia are you? Somebody here in Athens mentioned your band to me recently...

btw, my band and I will be live on the radio and web this Friday, August 13th for WUGA's "It's Friday" show, 4-5 p.m.
 http://www.wuga.org/listen_online.html

----------


## ira

how exciting- congrats

i had the same message, then something popped up and ask if i wanted to "migrate" so i did and could listen to all of the tunes.

----------


## Hoyt

Ira and Christian,

Ira, Like you, I know a lot more subscribers here have songs. We'll have to figure out a way to get em here.

Christian, I'm in Atlanta. Use to go to Athens quite a bit. I will try to listen to the WUGA Friday. I'll send myself an email to remind me. That's quite an accomplishment.

Not sure what the "Migration" deal is on our website, but I'll have my buddy try to figure it out. It's not easy maintaining a relatively simple site like ours. I don't see how Scott Tickenor keeps Mandolin Cafe running so well. We need to write a song encouraging people to send donations to the Cafe for its fine work.

Here's to the future. Hoyt

----------


## Hoyt

We've loaded about 3 of our songs on Songramp in MP3 format so that they will be easier to download. We'll add more this week.

http://www.songramp.com/homepage.ez?Who=Hoyt

I've about decided it will be easier to link our web site to Songramp and let them maintain the actual songs. #Although it is clear to me that MP3s don't sound quite as good (but MP3 is certainly acceptable).

Hoyt

----------


## ira

my partner broke out a new tune as we practiced last night called:
"my wife's new boyfriend"- hysterical. can't wait till we record it.

----------


## Hoyt

Ira,

If it's half as good as "6 Foot 2", it will be a killer. I still laugh everytime I think about that song. We need to add video to the audio.

Be sure to post when it's recorded.

Hoyt

----------


## ShaneJ

Hey guys, I listened to a couple of your songs last night. Very good!

----------


## ira

hoyt- don't know who would play the video, but it probably would be a funny film. maybe when we get that big recording contract, they will front out bucks for video too!
thanks sjennings for your kind words. any tunes to share with us?

----------


## madog99

cursed dial-up !!! Hoyt , downloaded Fairytale town ,only 14 minutes ! Nice stuff . I will get around to the other 2 later on .

Ira , hmmm , got on to that site and clicked everything but got nowhere? Must be doing something wrong ? I just get the box that says enter domain name . I would really like to check out some of those tunes if you could give me some pointers?

I play around at home with an old fostex 4 track for fun and got a cover of Higher+higher with a mando on it if you are up for it. this is just me doing my thing at home , not in your league but I get a kick out it.. http://www.digitalsoundplanet.com/Virtual....d=17788

christian , I'm off to your site next .
cheers

----------


## Hoyt

madog,

When I used to play poker, we called people like you a "sandbagger" -- that is, someone who acts like they don't have anything, but are holding a handfull of Aces.

I absolutely love your version of Higher and Higher, an old Jackie Wilson song performed on mandolin. #How cool is that.
Nice picking and singing there. #That little Fostex does you well. #That's a nice clean recording.

I apoligize for the big files on our site. #There are some songs in MP format (much easier to download) at: http://www.songramp.com/homepag....9598506

Back to you -- that is a very folky rendition of Higher and Higher. #I really like it. I was in my teens in the 1960s and the Byrds and similar groups were my preference. #Your song fits nicely in that style I like.

Surely you have some more stuff to share.

I hope Ira has started something here. #While I love bluegrass, the mandolin and its derivatives are capable of a lot more styles. 

Thanks, Hoyt

PS: I couldn't figure out how to regsiter a vote for your song on your site, but I'll go back later when I have a little more time. It's highly endorsed for folk music lovers.

----------


## madog99

Hoyt , you are way too kind man! I did sort of steal the version off of Eric Bibb, although that song has always been one of my faves, including Bette Midlers version that has one of the kicking-est arrangements ever ( by Barry Mannilow of all people).That fostex was the best money I ever spent on Ebay I think, sure beats TV.Since I got a mando I keep looking for easy 3-4 chord songs that I can speed up and do in that sort of vein. I did a version of Tears of a clown also but I need to work on that as it's pretty rough. And the files on your site are not too big it's just that I'm on real sloooooow dial up ! Maybe if I get up the nerve I'll put an original on but I don't think they have mando as they were done a few years back. Thanks again man .

----------


## ira

http://nossongs.agreatserver.com/
hey maddog, try this link-- i put up the site and copied, so it should work.
you have a beautiful voice. i love the little haunting repeats muffled in the chorus background. really pretty.
i see that you are from quebec. i'll be up at mt. tremblant for a week starting tom. so beautiful, i just can't wait. 

peace,

ira

ps- hoyt, yeah, i hope something has started too. would love to hear more folks and their folky/rocky acoustic tunes.

----------


## madog99

6ft 2 is at 14% , only 17 minutes to go thanks for the link . and thanks for the feedback. Bring your wallet for Tremblant it's pretty trendy spot and prices are touristy , supposed to be nice next week , very cool at night though , summer why have you deserted me? I'm up in the hills also , about 2 hours west of there, smaller hills but same chain.12 minutes to go , should get over to Christian's site by supper time I suppose. 
cheers boy's

----------


## madog99

Ira , that was totally not what I was expecting .I can't wipe the grin off my face , drops of life has the same kind of vibe , great stuff guys!! Nice site you got there too. If I ever get down your way I will make it my mission to stop in at your friday gig for a "libation " By the way , your trip up north , that wouldn't be for a gig would it ?

----------


## madog99

Hoyt , thanks for the posting on the songramp site . I just listened to "your are my sunshine" , AWESOME ! You guys got it going on for sure . Why oh why can't radio play stuff like that? Are there that few people out there that like to hear original different music? and your studio pic on your website ? That has got to be the coolest looking place to play music , if that is your studio , very colorfull. After listening to more of your stuff , your comments mean a hell of a lot more to me . thanks man 
and oh yeah Ira , great thread !

----------


## madog99

All I can say is WOW ! so much music and so good ! I just wish that some other kitchen/campfire guys would post. I did a playlist on my pc of your guys stuff and I think I now need new speakers as I can't get it loud enough to jam with. I'm including a link for one of my few original tunes , done about 4 years ago with radio shack mic and my buddy trying to play bass on a 6 string , and his dog sings too. Maybe this will convince other home brew folks to step up. No mandolin on this , sorry ! And Hoyt , no sandbaggin' on this one, just the facts mamm
http://www.digitalsoundplanet.com/Virtual....d=20609

----------


## Hoyt

Madog

I know this was some early stuff (maybe that's the charm), but its a nice sounding folk rock type song with very cool lyrics. Super harp.  I wish some of the lyrics would come true  4 shots in every drink, the hair, etc. 

There are lots of acts that release old/early recordings, after they became famous, that dont sound this good.

Personally, I like the loose sounding songs where people dont obsess over trying to get everything perfect. Music ought to have a vibe, a rhythm, and feel that you just cant get when its over done, over practiced . . . . . . 

I like this song. Phone ringing, dog howling, players having fun and trying new things  and no telling what else I missed. For me, Im going to start making CDs of this type stuff  its so much better than the commercial recording available. 

I think this whole home studio and internet music will give us stuff worth listening to like this song.

Thanks and you are still sandbagging, Hoyt

----------


## madog99

I have to agree with you about the live stuff , I like it by anybody , with all the mistakes and flubs .That's why I have always kept that version as it was also the first multitrack thing.My chum wanted to try to play bass on his 6 string , so what the hell . Like you said about Ira's stuff , it's cool to hear the yacking and stuff before and after.
 I got a hold of an old hi-fi vcr with the manual volume controls. so I run my fostex into that and i get 4 hours of recording with ok quality. So when friends come over I hook up a couple of mics and let it roll. Sometimes the levels are set wrong but stuff sounds so more alive.
 I have to work out your YAMS , I'm freaking on that. I can't do the mando as I just strum but give me a week or so and I hope to come up with a bastardized version of it .That song really touches me (reminds me of something I lost ) and the drawl on "here" #and at the end when you break out the lyrics for "you are my sunshine" Way cool ! I must have played it 20 times , no lie .
BTW is your CD for sale ? I couldn't find a link on your web site to buy. #
and here is a link to one of those late night sessions , well early morning really #and this one has mandolin, way to loud , but it's there and this is mandolin cafe after all . Cheers
http://www.digitalsoundplanet.com/Virtual....d=20625

----------


## Hoyt

Madog,

It's interesting that you mention using the hi-fi vcr. There was a time when a lot of people recorded using vcr because the quality was so much better than cassette. Maybe that explains why your songs sound so nice from a recording perspective. 

I think I first used one about 1987. The digital multitrack is nice, but it's hard to beat a rolling two track tape for the live feel and that allows us to play without having to worry too much about twiddling knobs, etc.

I appreciate your asking whether our cd is for sale. We really hadn't thought of that figuring we'd have to twist arms just to sell 50 or so. We've toyed with the idea of making 100 copies or so just to give to friends. If we do that, I'll let you know and send you one. Maybe you can point me to some good fishing spots in Canada if I ever get there, my wife sure wants to go.

We really appreciate your comments on Here Come My Sunshine. My buddy Jeff Johnson wrote and sings that song -- I contribute as best I can mandolin, ocatve mando and bass. He had gotten married recently and also found he had a daughter on the way. 

I kid him that he used to write really neat songs with cool lyrics like "contagious to the touch" or songs bout "broken down dreams and charater flaws." The first time I heard Here Comes My Sunshine and another similar song, I told him I wasn't going to put up with those sapply, mauldin songs -- maybe I should reconsider.

I'm heading out on the road for a week or so tomorrow -- nothing exiciting like playing music -- and might not have access to the internet for a while, but I will return (not sure whether that's good or bad).

I've enjoyed your songs and look forward to hearing more from you and others out there. This is a whole lot of fun and the music is a whole lot more interesting that most of the commercial stuff. Maybe someday we can make a compilation of the best songs appearing here and make a CD.


Hoyt

----------


## madog99

Well tell Jeff I'm liking his song! As for the fishing , well , its a big place as you know and lots of water and the further you get from the big centers the better the fishing ! I'm lucky to live in an area that has great lake trout fishing . If you do ever plan a trip I would be happy to throw out a few spots for you to consider. But you know how fishing goes , "You should have been here last week , they were jumping in the boat" 
happy trails 


Your idea of a compilation Cd is great, lots of talent with you guys(Ira, Christian)Hope there will some more come out of the woodwork.

----------


## ira

hey md, we just got back from canada and my daughter caught a pretty big trout in a lake. her first real fishing experience and it was great.
hey anyone else ready to come "out of the woodwork" and share your tunes?

----------


## madog99

> hey md, we just got back from canada and my daughter caught a pretty big trout in a lake. her first real fishing experience and it was great.
> hey anyone else ready to come "out of the woodwork" and share your tunes?


Fantastic man !!!  the weather was pretty good last week .I used to camp up at the provencial park at Tremblant a fair bit when I lived in Montreal , saw my first bald eagle up there.I hope you had a great trip .I'm embarssed to tell you how much I've been listening to the #tunes I manged to get off this thread .I await the CD you mentioned you were starting work on (hint hint) , I just hope that 6ft + BTDOF are on it !And that new one your partner "broke out" sounds like a winner , I can't wait to hear that. 
cheers
John #

----------


## ira

just finishing the final touches on a song called "stripmalls"
chorus- "so, as i travel down route anywhere, through any town i roam
i don't never feel to lonely, cause the stripmalls remind me of home
they got walmart,k-mart, you know any ole mart will do
so why should i buy from your mom and pop store 
when i can buy from gap or limited too."

whaddayathink??? my ode to the horror of every road in america looking exactly the same.

----------


## madog99

I'm sure it will be good one in your "style"

----------


## madog99

Boy's , this ain't an original ,(bobby dylan ) but I got an electric geetar 2 weeks ago and I'm bustin' .There is a mando on it , kind of buried ,and I dug out my pawn shop drummer for this one. Sorry , but I'm freaking like a teenager on the electricity.
this is about 4 minutes and the mando is not up front so just a warning for those that are on dial up!
and if you like this song by Bob , I'm sorry

----------


## madog99

I guess the link would be a good idea *red faced*
http://www.digitalsoundplanet.com/Me..._000021070.mp3

----------


## ira

is that you 99? nice version. really interesting take on one of my favorite songs.

thanks for sharing.

----------


## madog99

Yeah Bobby , what can you say? Can you hear the mano ? I can on the big rig , but hard to pick it out on the pc. Hope I didn't murder one of your favorite BD songs.

----------


## Hoyt

Great version of a fine song. Are you playing everything? -- pretty good. I can hear the mando, especially about half way through -- pretty good too. Vocals are great and you've got the guitar cooking. 

Ira, I'm looking forward to your new song -- some more great lyrics.

John, I haven't forgotten the CD copy. I've been really tied up with things. Just got home and had a treat with the new song. Thanks.

Glad to see some more activity here.

Hoyt

----------


## madog99

Thanks boys .Yeah that's me doing my thing. I got a new tune from july that I need you (Hoyt)on mando and Ira on harp . It's called "One of those nights" . The chorus goes like this 
"Don't spoil the surprise , Don't tell me yet 
whas it one of those nights I'd like to forget"

all fictional after a night at the blues fest. I have to clean up my site to make room but will post it later . Any way we can send files and get others to play on them? That would be cool # 
And don't sweat the disc man , whenever , just make sure I get your return address , I'll send you some maple syrup or a postcard #

----------


## madog99

well here is the original ."One of those nights" The drums are me on my little 4 pad Yamaha thing that you have to hit and I ain't no drummer.There is some truth to the story.

http://www.digitalsoundplanet.com/Me..._000021114.mp3

----------


## Hoyt

Madog

Really, really cool. #Great vibe and the drum pads sound pretty good here. 

Man, please do some more originals.

Its amazing how good it sounds on the equipment you are using for recording. #I know its not easy, but weve got to do something to get the volume up on these songs. #Thats probably one of the tougher things to do when recording, but youve got some good stuff here -- must be that Canadian air or something. 

Hoyt

----------


## madog99

Well thanks again man , Yeah I have my line in set real low on the PC as I found it distorted otherwise . I should try it a bit louder and see what happens? and for the air , well might be the Bud Light ? Had to do a little road trip the other day , 2 hours , kept skipping back on the CD to "my way home" many times , now that's an awesome tune(how many tracks is that , 50 ! talk about deep ) One day I hope to be able to come up with something like that . This thread and the music #has really motivated me to try and do better. Once again thanks to all for sharing.
John

----------


## Hoyt

John,

Wasn't being critical of the song because it is great -- just need a bit more volume because I maxed out my player. Otherwise, it sounds tremendous.

I'm not organized enough to tell you exactly how many tracks we used on "My Way Home", but I'm guessing about 7 or 8 -- Vocal/harmonica, guitar mic, guitar pickup, bass, octave mandolin (possibly two), and maybe another mic. The reverb and compressor make it sound much bigger than it really is.

I'll be waiting for some more songs. I was also wondering about the beer of choice in Canada.

Hoyt

----------


## madog99

Hey , thanks for the feedback , if you got to max out your player I'm sure anyone else would also so it should be louder. As for the beer of choice , well .... as I have advanced in age I switched to light beer , yeah it sucks getting older , but falling down is worse 
 But seriously folks , the micro breweries are the rage and imports but I think the numero uno here is Blue .
My guitar buddy was over last night and we did a version of "One" (johnny cash's version ) and "4th of july " (dave alvin ) I'm not a U2 fan but I have become a fan of that song since last night. Was a good night , another buddy came over , never played anything in his life , we put masking tape on the keyboard with the chord's marked and we jammed and he had a blast , it was very cool to see someone who had never played get in on the act and I think he may try and steal his daughters keyboard now !I'll see if I can salvage anything from the tapes of last night , even though my VCR ATE MY TAPE ! bumma !

----------


## madog99

I'm getting to the bottom of the barell with the originals but here is another from about '99 , no mando back then ,it's a crying country song. There must be other folk doing stuff at home, step up !  
http://www.digitalsoundplanet.com/Me..._000021180.mp3

----------


## madog99

> I'm getting to the bottom of the barell with the originals but here is another from about '99 , no mando back then ,it's a crying country song. There must be other folk doing stuff at home, step up !  
> http://www.digitalsoundplanet.com/Me..._000021180.mp3


Of course it would help if I uploaded the right file  
sorry about that , try this 
http://www.digitalsoundplanet.com/Me..._000021262.mp3

----------


## Dave Caulkins

Howdy,

I felt that I should chime in as I play in a modern folk context with my band, Blackwater Side. We are doing mostly cover material (including "One"), but tonight our singer is out so the strings (and percussionist) are getting together to explore our role. The bass player (who also plays a mean slide) and I are going to attempt to write some originals. We are Britano-Celtic heavy, drawing off centuries of traditional material and modern reworkings (from Traffic to Fairport to Jansch to...). We also exert some jazz influence, probably due to the fact that myself and our "drummer" love the stuff. 

Hopefully we will start recording soon and eventually get a website. So far we have only "crashed" a few open mikes and played for friends. My wife and I are throwing an Oktoberfest party (with homebrewed goodies) that we will make our probable first "long" appearance at. If you're in Vermont let me know and I'll send you an invite! 

Ironically, we all read music fairly well, save our bassist, for a folk band (sorry if I'm stereotyping - but our drummer even reads music). Our two guitarists dislike tab. This is the first group I've ever played with where this is the case! 

Hopefully, I have something to contribute soon!

Dave

----------


## ira

looking forward to it dave! where in vt. are you? i get up to the huntington and burlington areas a few times/year

----------


## Hoyt

Madog99,

Just got around to listening to the song you posted a few weeks back. #It's another good one. #What's the title? #Good lyrics and vocals. #Really like the instrumental sections with the killer harp. #The levels are pretty good on this one -- maybe a tad hot in a few places. #But very enjoyable.

Hope to get back into recording some songs in the next few weeks. #The last three have been a major bummer. :Smile:  

I'll be looking for more original songs.

Hoyt

----------


## madog99

> Madog99,
> 
> Just got around to listening to the song you posted a few weeks back. #It's another good one. #What's the title? #Good lyrics and vocals. #Really like the instrumental sections with the killer harp. #The levels are pretty good on this one -- maybe a tad hot in a few places. #But very enjoyable.
> 
> Hope to get back into recording some songs in the next few weeks. #The last three have been a major bummer. 
> 
> I'll be looking for more original songs.
> 
> Hoyt


Thanks again Hoyt , that is called " You were no longer mine " ,done about 3 years ago and yeah the mic'd guitar booms badly . I think that was a 4 track recording , vocal , 2 guitars , and harp . I have been playing with the input volumes on my sound card and am getting a lot louder without distortion so thanks for the tip .My guitar buddy and I have have been invited to do a set at a bar next month so we worked up a short list last night and we will be doing 2 tunes with the mando , No woman no cry and One . I might take a deck and see if I can record the slaughter . I am also throwing in 2 originals so I hope they don't have fruit and vegatables to throw.

and had a buddy drop by today who I havn't seen in a long time and I spun him your tunes (and Ira's ) , you guy's got another fan now.

----------


## ira

cd hopefully coming out next week. 11 orig and 2 covers of old tunes. hard to make it clean and keep our sound (especially at the cheap cost of doing it yourself and doing a short run production). exciting though.

----------


## madog99

Wow , that was quick. I thought you were in the planning stage. Keep me posted on how to get one. 11 originals you say , I look forward to that.
cheers 
John

----------


## ira

held back cd for some final changes in sound and artwork, but heading to the copy joint today for a short run (only 100 to start). really happy. it offers that perfect mix of studio but raw enough to be our sound with flubs and all. it may not be perfect, but its us. will let folks know when available. 

for those in the boston area, we are planning a release event at our open mic home- casey's crossing in holliston, mass. prob. on friday, 10/16.

thanks for all of your support during this process and your kind words about our music.

----------


## ira

so, finally got our cd and had our release party - over 120 people in the little tiny bar that we usually see 50-60, pretty cool.
cd came out great- it is definitely us, love us or hate us. anyone who wants to purchase one, please contact me-12 bucks/cd+s&h (not sure how much this is), with 1dollar donated to the arts programs in our local school system.
thanks again to all of you folks for the support through the process. your kind words about our music really helped to push me through (did thank all you mandocafers in the liner notes).
peace,
ira

----------


## madog99

Way to go guys ! I sent you an email !How much to get one signed

----------


## ira

haven't gotten the email, but the signature is free, unless you want to send extra money for the kids in our public school music program- if so, then donate away!  thanks for the interest.

peace,
ira

----------


## ira

hey folksong writing folks, if you want to get a lo=fi taste of the songs on the cd (not cd quality but you can get a listen if you wish, check out www.ezfolk.com click on artists and then not otherwise specified. get to the music section and give a listen. let me know what you think.

peace,
ira

----------


## madog99

> hey folksong writing folks, if you want to get a lo=fi taste of the songs on the cd (not cd quality but you can get a listen if you wish, check out www.ezfolk.com click on artists and then not otherwise specified. get to the music section and give a listen. let me know what you think.
> 
> peace,
> ira


Ohhh ! I'm tempted , but will wait for the mail to do it's thing(that would require me actually going to the bank to get US money ) !I will refrain from even looking at that site ,....well I might have a peek

----------


## ira

don't be scared. have a peak, give a listen to the lofi, then send for the real thing when cash allows. i appreciate the interest maddog.

----------


## clopez

Hey y'all,
I wanted to let you know about a webcast that my band and I will be doing this Sunday 12/12. Tune your webdial to www.wuog.org from 11-1 EST. We're doing the Folk Scene Show. Dunno just when we'll start. There'll likely be some mediocre mandolin work on my part, clawhammer banjer, and mostly all original songs from my cd Down by the Drowning Creek. Some new songs, too! 

If you're in the Athens, Georgia area, we're playing Flicker Bar and Theater this Wednesday at 8. No mando for this show, tho'. 
Check out www.christianlopez.com for more info.

For a review of the cd... http://rambles.net/lopez_downby04.html

Regards,
Christian

----------


## ira

congrats- very exciting stuff. i'll be there!!!

----------


## clopez

I pitched the .ram samples at my site and put up two more mp3's, "The Miller's Daughter" and "Little Red Cap." "Miller's" has some mando (Heritage H-5). "Red Cap" is solo.

I expect to put up a couple new songs by end of February, with the full band...

Regards,
Christian
www.christianlopez.com

----------


## ira

hey folksters- if you haven't done so already, check out www.ezfolk.com -- free audio hosting without limit, any folk type music will do (trad, contemp., bg, blues, you name it!)easy set up, nice folks, nice forum.

post up your stuff for all to hear!!!!
peace,
ira
www.ezfolk.com/audio/nos

----------

